# Güey - Buey -Wey (México)



## Gremli Skremli

El origen del uso de este término (en su uso coloquial, de "slang", obviamente!) y la forma correcta de escribirlo?


----------



## diegodbs

¿Qué significa esa palabra en México? En España no la he oído nunca.


----------



## Alundra

¿En España puede ser guay?

Es sólo una sugerencia.

Alundra.


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Estamos hablando de algo que se utiliza solamente en México (de lo que sepa yo), y solamente entre "cuates" (o sea.. amigos!). Mi teoria es que se usa casi de la misma forma que el "che" en Argentina. No tiene nada que ver con "guay", (que viene del inglés, no? "Way"?)
Mexicanos, dónde están?


----------



## belén

Se escribe "güey" y la RAE la tiene aceptada, lo que pasa es que para mi no es muy acertado lo que dice:



> *güey**.*
> 
> 
> * 1.* m._ Méx._ Persona tonta. U. t. c. adj. *álzalas, *~*.*
> * 1.* loc. interj._ Méx._ U. para dirigirse a alguien que ha tropezado.




Yo siempre he oído "güey" como "cuate", aunque bien es verdad que "pinche güey" es un insulto feo.


Respecto al guay español, creo que no viene del way inglés, no tengo idea de su procedencia.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Gracias. Ya sé que es un buey.  Belén: Estoy de acuerdo con lo de la RAE. Gracias por aclarar lo de la parte ortográfica. Pero aún no sé si la palabra viene de "buey" o si tiene otro origen.
"Pinche güey" se puede usar también entre cuates, pero claro, en otro contexto sería ofensivo.


----------



## typistemilio

Pues si, viene de nuestro querido animal de carga. Cito del Diccionario Breve de Mexicanismos:



> buey: *¡buey! *o *¡güey! *m. Tonto.*       | ¡álzalas, buey! (álzalas *se       refiere a "las patas") o *¡álzalas,       güey! *loc. Ten más precaución. expr. que       se dirige a alguien que se tropezó. || *junto al buey       viejo, aprende a arar el nuevo.* loc. Se aprende trabajando       con alguien que tiene experiencia. || *sacar al buey de la       barranca. *loc. Lograr un trabajo arduo, ejecutar algo difícil.       || *si le aprieta al buey el yugo, aflójale las correas.       *ref. No hay que ser demasiado estricto o severo. || *tanto       le pican al buey hasta que embiste.* ref. A cualquiera se       le puede acabar la paciencia, por mucha que ésta sea;       o: la paciencia tiene sus límites.





Como puedes observar, muchas frases y dichos parten también de nuestro buen amigo el buey, el cual por alguna extraña razón se considera un animal un poquitín torpe. Respecto al uso, es bastante extendido en la jerga juvenil, llegando a ser usado incluso como cliché. Ejemplo:

- O sea buey, fijate buey que el otro día buey, estábamos buey en la clase del Fajitas buey, y ¡Buey! No sabes que mega aburridota nos pegó buey (No es broma, así hablan).

Pero, el que se use de esa manera no quita que sea una palabra malsonante, y que puede adquirir en cualquier momento un sentido más crudo. Mi padre me decía:

- Ten cuidado cuando conduzcas por el periférico. Hay muchos bueyes en cuatro ruedas por ahí.

En fin,  saludillos afectuosos desde un extraño rincón del planeta.


----------



## gian_eagle

¿Güey se usa tanto para hombre como para mujer, no?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gremli Skremli said:
			
		

> Estamos hablando de algo que se utiliza solamente en México (de lo que sepa yo), y solamente entre "cuates" (o sea.. amigos!). Mi teoria es que se usa casi de la misma forma que el "che" en Argentina. No tiene nada que ver con "guay", (que viene del inglés, no? "Way"?)
> Mexicanos, dónde están?


 
--Mexicano, presente--  
No se si se utilice sólo en México, pero si es muuuuy común hoy día. Tan común que empiezo a creer que todos los mexicanos están cambianso su nombre y ahora se llaman güey.
Antes era una palabra altisonante, mi mamá me decía que si me oía diciendo eso me lavaría la boca con jabón  y era más cumún entre hombres y poco educados. 
Hoy hasta las chicas lo usan para hablarse y en todas las clases sociales, en la televisión, la radio, etc...
Tal y como bien ha dicho typistemilio,
1. Si, güey, me quedé de ver con Luis (güey) en el "farbucks" (güey), y me dijo que la (güey) de su novia chocó (güey), que oso (güey)
2. Oye (güey), no has visto al (güey) de Luis? -aquí güey es "tonto"
3. Fíjate que el (güey) de Luisa no va a ir -aquí güey es "novio"
Saludos
tggr


----------



## gian_eagle

Aquí en Perú decimos ¿Como estás, won?... (won viene de huevón - disculpen si pongo palabras algo soeces aquí) 

Claro, es bastante informal y más se dice entre chicos (personas mayores no... salvo sean vulgares o cosas por el estilo).

También tiene una connotación de "tonto, zonzo" como "güey/wey".

Y está bien que un hombre le diga a una chica "¿Cómo estás güey?"


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Si es tu amiga, si. No hay problema.
Los adultos también usan güey entre ellos, algunos dicev güey a sus hijos, ya se adoptó, pero en un ambiente de respeto y cortesía no se usaría...


----------



## gian_eagle

Una vez me dijeron que si un hombre le dice a una chica "Hola Cuate" es Gay... es correcto? o era si le decía "Güey"?

Por cierto... cómo se escribe: ¿Güey o Wey?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Han apuntado en este hilo que la RAE acepta güey, aunque es común que por comodidad se escriba wey (fonéticamente suena igual)
No sabía eso... ¿quién es gay, el chico que lo dice o la chica que le escucha?
Ahora, es común que cuando una chica lesbiana es muy masculina digas  que "es un wey" haciendo referencia a que es un hombre en su comportamiento.
Pero dudo que si llegas con tu amiga y le dices -¿qué onda, wey?- le estés diciendo lesbiana, más bien le estás diciendo algo así como -¿Cómo estás, amiga?


----------



## Papalote

Hola, todos

Aunque ya no vivo en Mèxico les puedo asegurar que entre adultos `bien educados`  no se utiliza el güey en ninguna instancia. Es más, uno de mis sobrinos, al ver mi expresión de pocos amigos  cuando le oí utilizar esa palabra, trató de convencerme que no es _güey_, proveniente de _buey_ (insulto muy acostumbrado entre los estudiantes de mi época), sino ¨*huey*´ cacique azteca, descendiente de príncipes¨. Bueno, pues si, *huey* si es un cacique/sacerdote azteca, pero dudo mucho que sea utilzado de esa manera hoy en día  .

Saludos,

P


----------



## gian_eagle

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> No sabía eso... ¿quién es gay, el chico que lo dice o la chica que le escucha?
> Ahora, es común que cuando una chica lesbiana es muy masculina digas que "es un wey" haciendo referencia a que es un hombre en su comportamiento.


 
Me debo haber confundido ... Creo que si un hombre le dice a una chava "hola cuata", el hombre es el gay. Eso era lo que quería decir, Tigger.



> Aunque ya no vivo en Mèxico les puedo asegurar que entre adultos `bien educados`  no se utiliza el güey en ninguna instancia.


 
Por cierto... según lo que dice Papalote, tengo entendido que hay dos grupos sociales en México y uno que es de menor nivel social o económico y usa un lenguaje más "popular e informal"... y otro que es de mayor educación que creo que es lo que dice Papalote. No se cómo les llaman los mexicanos a estos dos grupos, que sé que son del D.F. me parece (y sin ánimos de generar controversia) quería saber cómo se llaman a esto dos grupos. Gracias.


----------



## typistemilio

Papalote said:
			
		

> Bueno, pues si, *huey* si es un cacique/sacerdote azteca, pero dudo mucho que sea utilzado de esa manera hoy en día  .



Si hombre, me imagino a los súbditos acercándose al Huey Tlatoani en el tlatocán hablando con todos los demás Tlatoanis... Debieron ser buenos tiempos. 

Papalote apunta bien este detalle. No importa que se haya generalizado en muchos estratos de la sociedad, se sigue considerando un tipo de habla malsonante. Digo, que yo sepa nadie trata de buey a tu maestro de física o a tu supervisor, a menos que estés dispuesto a sufrir una reprimenda ejemplar. No lo escucharías en una cena de gala de la Embajada de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos (¿Se imaginan?  ) ni en un sermón un domingo en un servicio religioso. Y francamente, en lo personal me disgusta sobremanera que alguien intente ponerme ese mote. 

¡Saludillos!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Si es tu amiga, si. No hay problema.
> Los adultos también usan güey entre ellos, algunos dicen güey a sus hijos, ya se adoptó, pero *en un ambiente de respeto y cortesía no se usaría*...


 
Apunto y re-apunto, enfatizo, destaco, resalto y subrayo: 
*en un ambiente de respeto y cortesía no se usaría*
Pero es verdad, hoy en día los adultos jóvenes (de 25 a 40 años) usan wey para hablar con sus compañeros de oficinas, incluso con sus jefes si la relación es estrecha. Y hablo de gente "bien educada", que conoce las reglas de etiqueta y todo...
Adultos mayores siguen creyendo que es altisonante, pero lo dudo. Si lo fuera, la tv y radio seguirían censurándola ¿no creen?


----------



## gian_eagle

En las teleseries o telenovelas no usarían ese término, me imagino...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Me debo haber confundido ... Creo que si un hombre le dice a una chava "hola cuata", el hombre es el gay. Eso era lo que quería decir, Tigger.
> 
> Por cierto... según lo que dice Papalote, tengo entendido que hay dos grupos sociales en México y uno que es de menor nivel social o económico y usa un lenguaje más "popular e informal"... y otro que es de mayor educación que creo que es lo que dice Papalote. No se cómo les llaman los mexicanos a estos dos grupos, que sé que son del D.F. me parece (y sin ánimos de generar controversia) quería saber cómo se llaman a esto dos grupos. Gracias.


 
Nunca había sabido de lo de "hola cuate"  

Respecto a los grupos sociales hay muchos, clase baja, media y alta. Pero no sé que tengan un nombre como grupo... es probable que sea así, pero no lo sé. Lo único que conozco para la gente que somos del DF es "chilango" pero creo que tiene que ver con la zona y no con el nivel económico-cultural.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> En las teleseries o telenovelas no usarían ese término, me imagino...


Pues "vieras de ver"   que si, ejemplos:
En televisión abierta (en tv de paga puedo nombrarte N-mil programas que lo usan)
-Otro rollo (programa de variedades, conducido por Adal Ramones, Televisa)
-Revelde (telenovela juvenil)
-La familia peluche (tv serie cómica)

Ohhh ahora que hago memoria hay muchos más...


----------



## Metztli

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> ¿Güey se usa tanto para hombre como para mujer, no?


 
Güey o Wey... no tiene una forma correcta de escribirse, porque la palabra no existe como tal, asi que cada quien la escribe como quiere.

Viene de buey... que se ultiliza como sinónimo de tonto, muy tonto y es una palabra insultante.

Pero con el tiempo, el término güey (yo lo escribo así, con g y diérecis) se empezó a utilizar de manera amistosa... desde hace como 20 años...  se usa igual para hombre que para mujer. La usas con tus cuates muy cercanos y también como decir "el tío éste" Los adultos que hace 20 años lo empezamos a usar... lo seguimos usando y no somos unos corrientes ni unos pelados.

Claro que no se lo dices a tu jefe, ni a tus suegros.

Pero últimamente ha estado muy "de moda" porque lo empezaron a usar en la television y todo el mundo lo usa para sentirse muy "cool". Para mucha gente es una palabra nueva y la usan como con osadía.

Es una palabra muy útil... pero también muy limitante... como "onda"... ya que al poder utilizarla para muchas cosas, hay personas cuyo vocabulario se reduce a "qué onda, güey?"-- "Nada, güey"

Espero les sirva la información. Cualquier duda... estoy para servirles (domino la palabra y su uso jajajaja)


----------



## belén

Metztli said:
			
		

> Güey o Wey... no tiene una forma correcta de escribirse, porque la palabra no existe como tal,



Si la RAE la acepta es como si te inscriben en el libro de registros cuando naces, te hacen "oficial" ¿no?


----------



## Metztli

belen said:
			
		

> Si la RAE la acepta es como si te inscriben en el libro de registros cuando naces, te hacen "oficial" ¿no?


 
Te juro que no sabía que estaba aceptada por la RAE... 

Güey! me dejaste sorprendídisima!!! Siempre pensé que hablabamos con palabras que no existían. 

Claro que la definción de La Muy Real... es peyorativa y yo la uso como en España dicen: "Hija, me has sorprendido"... o en Argentina "Che, que no te lo creo", ok?  

Gracias por sacarme del error, güey


----------



## Papalote

Hola, 

Me he de haber mal explicado, pero mi comentario hacia los adultos bien educados, tongue in cheek, era en respuesta a otro post en el que se decia que hasta los adultos lo usan. En mi experiencia, no he escuchado a ningùn adulto decirlo, pero tal vez me refiero yo a adultos pasados los 30 de edad. 

Quiero dejar claro que para mi ese termino es muy vulgar y nunca lo he usado y ninguno de mis sobrinos, de los 25 para abajo lo usan en mi presencia.

O sea, que todos pensamos igual, no?

Aprovecho para desearles a todos una Muy Feliz Navidad y que nos sigamos leyendo en el 2006.

Saludos,

Papalote


----------



## typistemilio

¿Alguna vez vieron ese episodio de Bob Esponja donde aprende una nueva palabra en un recipiente de basura, y su amigo Patricio le dice que es un mejorador de frases? Todo el día se la pasan repitiendo el insulto sin darse cuenta siquiera de lo ofensivo que resulta para los demás. Desde mi punto de vista sucede algo semejante con el término buey, güey, wey, o como le quieran decir. No creo que a muchos por convicción propia les guste que los comparen con una bestia de carga... pero de repente escuchas que alguien lo utiliza en un ambiente distendido, te empieza a agradar, lo imitas y al final todos terminamos siendo bestias de carga...  ¿Y qué sigue? 

En fin, parece ser un fenómeno cultural bastante interesante. Digno de consideración, sin duda alguna.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Debo decir que, en lo personal, tampoco me gusta, pero de que es común (y mucho), lo es...
También he de confesar que sí a veces se me sale decirlo... cuando me enojo 
Quizá no esté en el Manual de Carreño como una frase de cortesía, pero creeme, que los adultos y los jóvenes lo usan. Vale la pena darte una vuelta a cualquier "farbucks café (ya sabes cuál, también hay en Canadá, pero no digo la marca)", o cualquier restaurante cerca de Palmas, Prado norte, Prado sur, Bosques, Tecamachalco, Polanco, a la hora de la comida de oficina y entre semana para que lo notes (creo que a ese tipo de gente "bien educada" te referías... 

Saludos
Tggr


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Por fin se pone chida esta discusión.  Mis observaciones: Se utiliza mas entre hombres que entre mujeres, y en un ambiente /contexto muy informal. Será que todos mis amigos mexicanos (incluso mi esposo) son algo maleducados (ya ven, musicos, pintores, gente joven, gente de "clase popular"), pero yo lo escucho mucho. Pero tengan en cuenta, que el unico que se atreve a decirme güey a mi (por cortesia no lo hacen, supongo) es mi esposo.  Asi nos llevamos...
Feliz navidad a todos los nativos de (o amantes de, como yo) México Lindo y Querido, sean mal- o bien educados, sean güeyes o no.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gremli Skremli said:
			
		

> Por fin se pone chida esta discusión.  Mis observaciones: Se utiliza mas entre hombres que entre mujeres, y en un ambiente /contexto muy informal. Será que todos mis amigos mexicanos (incluso mi esposo) son algo maleducados (ya ven, musicos, pintores, gente joven, gente de "clase popular"), pero yo lo escucho mucho. Pero tengan en cuenta, que el unico que se atreve a decirme güey a mi (por cortesia no lo hacen, supongo) es mi esposo.  Asi nos llevamos...
> Feliz navidad a todos los nativos de (o amantes de, como yo) México Lindo y Querido, sean mal- o bien educados, sean güeyes o no.


 
Gremli Skremli, me temo que no... ahora es usado igual entre hombres y mujeres y no sólo en las clases populares.
Los lugares que cité (Palmas, Prado Norte, etc) son los mejores lugares en México y si oyeras cuantas veces dicen wey, ¡te cansarías de contar y no acabarías!


----------



## Metztli

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Gremli Skremli, me temo que no... ahora es usado igual entre hombres y mujeres y no sólo en las clases populares.
> Los lugares que cité (Palmas, Prado Norte, etc) son los mejores lugares en México y si oyeras cuantas veces dicen wey, ¡te cansarías de contar y no acabarías!


 
La neta es q' si empezó entre la banda popular... (bohemios, rockeros, la banda de Coyoacan, etc.) y también entre esa banda se acostumbra decirle "guey" al novio-esposo-marido... sin afán de ofender y sin q' nadie se sienta ofendido. (a la novia-esposa se le dice "vieja")

Es coloquial... habrá partes de la Republica Mexicana y países de habla hispana q' no tengan la costumbre y se sienten agredidos... los chilangos (originarios de la Ciudad de México) tenemos muchisimos años usándola entre amigos... incluso los adultos de 40; es parte de nuestra cultura.

Y si a mí una alguien me dice "Güey! Feliz Navidad!" siento q' me lo dice desde el fondo del corazón. Así somos!


----------



## gian_eagle

Jeje... eso es bueno, tomárselo bien, que no hayan barreras para expresar sus sentimientos, en ese sentido si es positivo decirse Güey.


----------



## belén

Samo said:
			
		

> *Güey not only used in Mexico., no solamente usado en Mexico, it is a castrated bull. toro castrado. Animal de carga O IDIOTA viene de buey.*



Hola Samo,
Te recuerdo que estamos en el foro de Solo Español, por lo que te ruego no utilices otros idiomas.

Gracias
Belén


----------



## Hidrocálida

Es cierto que cada vez se utiliza más esa palabra 
aqui lo mas lamentable es que se usa como muletilla para todo
los padres escojen con mucho cuidado el nombre de sus hijos y "zas" que llega cualquier *"wey"* y se los cambia. 
Alberto Luis Edgar Tomas Angelica.... etc ya no se llaman asi .....han cambiado todos al popular "wey" 
Quien tenga la oportunidad vea al menos un segmento de *Rebelde* la telenovela "*fashion"* entre los jovenes hoy día y veran que no pasa ni dos minutos y sale dicha palabrita...
Saludos.


----------



## Yuribear

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Apunto y re-apunto, enfatizo, destaco, resalto y subrayo:
> *en un ambiente de respeto y cortesía no se usaría*



Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo Tigger... mi mamá nos hubiera lavado la boca con jabón inmediatamente. Ahora, desafortunadamente está de moda... en mi querida Xalapa... no se dice tanto... pero vieras en Tijuana... chicas lindas, con caras de angelitas... estudiando Montessori... diciendo güey a diestra y siniestra... imagínate a los pobres niños como van a hablar!!!!


----------



## willblaschko

Jajajaja, que gracioso todo esto. Digo, trabajo en el consulado mexicano, digamos que trabajo con diplomaticos y todo esa gente. TODOS (menos el consul mismo) se llaman entre si "güey." Digamos, que esa gente representan el pais de Mexico, y uds. dicen que se están portando de manera no "bien educado." Para mi, un anglosajón (que es decir que hablo ingles, y bastante español para trabajar ahí), la palabra "güey", aunque un poco menos formal, no es nada mal. Digo, que es mejor que unas otras palabras que siempre se oyen... "oye güey, tengo un chingo para hacer hoy, y que hace esta pinche puta planta aqui en la chingada puerta?" más o menos... fffff...


----------



## Yeu

He vivido en varias partes de México. Cuando estaba en la preparatoria (enseñanza media) vivi en el DF y la palabra wey se usaba entre hombres adultos "nacos" (personas con poca educación, que no cumplen reglas de etiqueta), al tiempo fue de dominio de los jovenes (hombres) de todos los estratos sociales, cuando estuve en la universidad vivi en Monterrey al norte del país y me di cuenta que las palabras que eran usadas por las personas "nacas en el DF", se utilizaban por las gente "bien" o de sociedad de Monterrey, es decir si en el DF era mal visto decir wey, "no manches", "te la bañaste", "nel", "chido" en Monterrey era de status decir esas palabras, "wey" poco a poco empezo a hacerse común entre hombres y mujeres (año 98-99), después en la televisión, entre niños, en el chat ("wey" se empezo a escribir asi en el chat por la rapidez) y así poco a poco se ha deformado nuestro idioma.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,

Conocía la palabrita gracias a la película "Amores perros" de Alejandro Gonzáles Iñarritu y me parece que se emplea como aquí (España) la palabra: "tío".

¿Me lo pueden confirmar? o no...
Saludos


----------



## Yeu

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Buenas noches,
> 
> Conocía la palabrita gracias a la película "Amores perros" de Alejandro Gonzáles Iñarritu y me parece que se emplea como aquí (España) la palabra: "tío".
> 
> ¿Me lo pueden confirmar? o no...
> Saludos


 
Yo no conozco mucho del slang español, pero el lenguaje de amores perros, para mi es horrible y ojala no refleje a la mayoría de los mexicanos, afortunadamente a quien conozco no habla de esa forma, simplemente porque es más insulto o garabato (como dicen en Chile) que otra cosa.

Tío para mi seria, como "chava", "chavo" "morrita", "morrito" (utilizado en el noroeste de México). Wey no es correcto que le digas a una persona que no conoces o conoces poco. Es falto de educación. Pasa eso con "tío"??


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,



> *Mensaje de Yeu. *Pasa eso con "tío?


_Tío_ se emplea entre "coleguis" (coleguillas), pandillas de jóvenes. No es aceptable en el lenguaje formal.
Como mucho alguien que no la suele emplear podría soltar un "hé, tío, cuidado" para expresar exasperación (en el coche por ejemplo donde se sabe que la gente pierde las buenas maneras  ).



> col. Amigo, colega, compañero:
> ¡qué buena eres, tía, no hay otra amiga como tú!
> ♦ Se usa como vocativo.


Del diccionario de WR

Y tranquilo, jamás se me ocurrió pensar que el vocabulario de la película reflejara a la mayoría de los mexicanos.

Hasta luego


----------



## Yeu

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Buenas noches,
> 
> 
> Y tranquilo, jamás se me ocurrió pensar que el vocabulario de la película reflejara a la mayoría de los mexicanos.
> 
> Hasta luego


 
Entonces el wey en México es mas fuerte que el tío en España.

 soy niña... lo malo es que la televisión no ayuda (pero ese eso es para otro tema).

Saludos!!


----------



## zhizhoux

Creo que el "güey" o "wey" como quieran escribirlo es un termino que puede llegar a variar sus significado dependiedo del contexto.

-"Oye güey, me prestas tu cuaderno?", aqui se utilizo el "güey" para sustituir el nombre de una persona , sin importar si es hombre o mujer

-" Que güey estas!", y en este caso el "güey" se uso para señalar la torpeza de alguien.

La palabra es usada indistintamente por personas de cualquier clase social, es una palabra aceptada por la RAE, pero aun asi es una palabra que puede sonar altisonante para muchas personas sin importar el contexto en el que se use.
Y como alguien comento antes, al parecer en la actualidad la mayoria de los mexicanos hemos perdido nuestro nombre y no lo han cambiado por un simple "güey".


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Mejor naco que fresa! Me sorprenden las opiniones elitistas que han aparecido en esta discusión. Entiendo la preocupación por el lenguaje "bonito" y "correcto", pero hay que disfrutar de la diversidad del lenguaje, incluyendo dialectos, sociolectos y slang. Eso es importante para mi como profesora de español (y naca, aparentemente  )


----------



## Yeu

Gremli Skremli said:
			
		

> Mejor naco que fresa! Me sorprenden las opiniones elitistas que han aparecido en esta discusión. Entiendo la preocupación por el lenguaje "bonito" y "correcto", pero hay que disfrutar de la diversidad del lenguaje, incluyendo dialectos, sociolectos y slang. Eso es importante para mi como profesora de español (y naca, aparentemente  )


 
Todos tenemos algo de naco y de fresa y no porque use wey con mis amigos, quiere decir que no sepa hablar correctamente, el problema es que muchos jovenes o adultos, no saben hablar sin slangs o garabatos, aun en ambientes laborales más formales.


----------



## Yeu

zhizhoux said:
			
		

> Y como alguien comento antes, al parecer en la actualidad la mayoria de los mexicanos hemos perdido nuestro nombre y no lo han cambiado por un simple "güey".


 
Y más curioso es que en los comerciales aqui en Santiago, cuando imitan a los mexicanos, usan el "orale güey" "te pasas güey", etc. Así como usan el weon para imitar como hablan muchos chilenos.

Lo que no me gusta es que cada vez es más general y ha llegado a sustituir palabras y hasta nuestros nombres, si la gente lee poco y el pobre vocabulario que utiliza lo sustituye por slangs, después tendremos que tomar cursos de "chileno", "mexicano", "argentino", etc. Yo tuve que aprender chileno porque ni los entendía ni me entendian


----------



## Servando

Creo que hay un antes y un después del reality show de “Big Brother”. En México decimos muchas palabras altisonantes y dentro de ellas esta “güey” (y reconozco que es de las menos fuertes); en la televisión antes no se escuchaba ninguna de estas palabras y fue hasta que entró este programa, que se dio una especie de autorización tácita para decirla, como si se estuviera diciendo cualquier palabra inocente.
De ahí en adelante, no hay censura para que en cualquier programa se pueda decir “güey”, pero desde luego con un mayor abuso en la calle. Si bien es cierto que era una palabra muy común entre hombres y algunas mujeres, mayores a los 15, hoy se ha extendido hasta los niños y niñas que están en la primaria, desde luego ya había niños que así se expresaban, pero generalmente la escuchábamos en niños de una educación baja y hoy no hay barreras de clase, es más, se volvió una palabra de uso exagerado para los jóvenes de colegios caros, pero insisto, para mi el detonante fue BB.


----------



## Metztli

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Buenas noches,
> 
> Conocía la palabrita gracias a la película "Amores perros" de Alejandro Gonzáles Iñarritu y me parece que se emplea como aquí (España) la palabra: "tío".
> 
> ¿Me lo pueden confirmar? o no...
> Saludos


 
Hola Cintia!

Exactamente, güey es como "tío" en Expaña o 'dude' en inglés. A mucha gente le molesta, porque no tienen la costumbre, sobre todo los del interior de la Republica Mexicana o gente de otras generaciones, pero no es una palabra vulgar ni indecente. Tal vez fue, pero ya no.


----------



## Servando

Metztli said:
			
		

> Hola Cintia!
> 
> Exactamente, güey es como "tío" en Expaña o 'dude' en inglés. A mucha gente le molesta, porque no tienen la costumbre, sobre todo los del interior de la Republica Mexicana o gente de otras generaciones, pero no es una palabra vulgar ni indecente. Tal vez fue, pero ya no.


 
Metztli, tan vulgar e indecente es, que pocos se atreverían a hablarle así a su papá o un maestro.


----------



## Metztli

Servando said:
			
		

> Metztli, tan vulgar e indecente es, que pocos se atreverían a hablarle así a su papá o un maestro.


 
Yo si le digo güey a mi mamá cuando estámos platicando... pero es que las dos somos chilangas y en el DF se usa sin ningun problema. Los problemas con la palabra güey la tienen en provincia... nosotros la usamos sin ninguna connotación ofensiva.
 
Podrán decir, sugerir, dilucidar y opinar mil cosas en este hilo... sin embargo, a los chilangos no nos molesta decirnos güey, no es groseria... y si te llevas con tu jefe en términos de "tú" si la puedes usar. Exactamente, como en Estados Unidos podrías o no usar el "dude" con tu jefe... todo depende de como te lleves con él/ella.


----------



## Yeu

Metztli said:
			
		

> Yo si le digo güey a mi mamá cuando estámos platicando... pero es que las dos somos chilangas y en el DF se usa sin ningun problema. Los problemas con la palabra güey la tienen en provincia... nosotros la usamos sin ninguna connotación ofensiva.
> 
> Podrán decir, sugerir, dilucidar y opinar mil cosas en este hilo... sin embargo, a los chilangos no nos molesta decirnos güey, no es groseria... y si te llevas con tu jefe en términos de "tú" si la puedes usar. Exactamente, como en Estados Unidos podrías o no usar el "dude" con tu jefe... todo depende de como te lleves con él/ella.


 
Que bien que te lleves muy bien con tu mamá, pero yo tengo muchos amigos chilangos y no les hablan asi a su familia, ni la usan demasiado. Las generalizaciones son malas y no creo que a "todos" los chilangos no les moleste, ni que los de provincia "todos" se pongan graves. 
También hay familias que se hablan con malas palabras y ni un problema, pero que sea así, no quiere decir que el resto lo vea bien.


----------



## elcampet

Los "chilangos" a quienes en mi tierra, Yucatán llamamos huaches, parece que se han empeñado,y lo están logrando, convertirse todos ellos en bueyes, güeyes o weyes ya que según parece entre padres, hijos, jefes y empleados, etc. es lo más natural y "cool" del mundo llamarse así. Nosotros los "provincianos" como nos llaman, preferimos seguir tratándonos con respeto aunque sea a "la antigüita" Saludos.


----------



## elcampet

A propósito, sería muy interesante averiguar porqué los _chilangos _se sienten tan bien creyéndose CASI todos bueyes, güeyes o weyes. Salud.


----------



## tatius

Me parece a mí que la ofensa que puede suponer el "güey", equiparable al "tío" o "macho" de España, depende mucho de la sensibilidad del oyente.

Ahora bien, jamás se me ocurriría decirle al abuelo de un amigo: "¿Qué tal hoy en el tajo, macho?". Hay que saber adaptar nuestro lenguaje a cada situación.

Dicho esto, quería comentaros que conocí hace unos años a una pandilla de estudiantes que venían de Monterrey (bastante pijos, como decimos en España a los fresas) para estudiar el Máster y todos utilizaban "güey", unos obsesivamente como habéis imitado a las mil maravillas y otros de vez en cuando, pero todos, sin excepción. ¿Los de Monterrey no son "provincianos"?


----------



## Naïla Sinave

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Por cierto... según lo que dice Papalote, tengo entendido que hay dos grupos sociales en México y uno que es de menor nivel social o económico y usa un lenguaje más "popular e informal"... y otro que es de mayor educación que creo que es lo que dice Papalote. No se cómo les llaman los mexicanos a estos dos grupos, que sé que son del D.F. me parece (y sin ánimos de generar controversia) quería saber cómo se llaman a esto dos grupos. Gracias.


 
Bueno, en realidad, creo que hay mucho más que dos grupos definidos en México, es más bien un continuum de gente de todo tipo de clases, pero sí es cierto que se acostumbra encasillar a dos grupos distintos en el DF. A los de la clase alta (o "wannabe" alta) se les dicen "los fresas" y a los de la clase baja, se les dicen "los nacos". Así es. Antes, sólo "los nacos" utilizaban la palabra "güey", pero subió en la jerarquía social la palabra y ahora también "los fresas" la usan. Yo no sé qué soy, creo que ni naca ni fresa pero uso mucho esta palabra!!


----------



## Yubia

Hola,

Wey tiene dos significados dependiendo del contexto.

Si es entre cuates, significa lo mismo que che en argentina

Si cometes un error o algo parecido y te contestan con "eres un wey" quiere decir tonto o bruto, o algo parecido

Pinche wey no es despectivo sino mas bien un aumentativo de wey, para cualquiera de los dos significados

Yo creo que wey es una palabra muy mexicana.


----------



## Tico

Servando said:
			
		

> Creo que hay un antes y un después del reality show de “Big Brother”. En México decimos muchas palabras altisonantes y dentro de ellas esta “güey” (y reconozco que es de las menos fuertes); en la televisión antes no se escuchaba ninguna de estas palabras y fue hasta que entró este programa, que se dio una especie de autorización tácita para decirla, como si se estuviera diciendo cualquier palabra inocente.
> De ahí en adelante, no hay censura para que en cualquier programa se pueda decir “güey”, pero desde luego con un mayor abuso en la calle. Si bien es cierto que era una palabra muy común entre hombres y algunas mujeres, mayores a los 15, hoy se ha extendido hasta los niños y niñas que están en la primaria, desde luego ya había niños que así se expresaban, pero generalmente la escuchábamos en niños de una educación baja y hoy no hay barreras de clase, es más, se volvió una palabra de uso exagerado para los jóvenes de colegios caros, pero insisto, para mi el detonante fue BB.



En realidad creo que fue Adal Ramones quien nacionalizó la expresión que se originó en el noreste de México de donde es él originario.


----------



## Yeu

tatius said:
			
		

> Me parece a mí que la ofensa que puede suponer el "güey", equiparable al "tío" o "macho" de España, depende mucho de la sensibilidad del oyente.
> 
> Ahora bien, jamás se me ocurriría decirle al abuelo de un amigo: "¿Qué tal hoy en el tajo, macho?". Hay que saber adaptar nuestro lenguaje a cada situación.
> 
> Dicho esto, quería comentaros que conocí hace unos años a una pandilla de estudiantes que venían de Monterrey (bastante pijos, como decimos en España a los fresas) para estudiar el Máster y todos utilizaban "güey", unos obsesivamente como habéis imitado a las mil maravillas y otros de vez en cuando, pero todos, sin excepción. ¿Los de Monterrey no son "provincianos"?


 
La palabra wey se usaba en el df por los nacos, cuando se empezo a usar por los fresas de Monterrey. Monterrey es una ciudad industrial al norte del país, en México se hacen marcadas diferencias entre la gente del norte, los de la capital (chilangos) y los del sur, los del norte tienen mejor status "supuestamente" que los capitalinos y los del sur.  Los capitalinos llaman provincia a todo lo que no es la capital, es su forma de descriminar, y los de "provincia" no los quieren a ellos y un tiempo se manejo la frase "haz patria mata a un chilango" y si en una ciudad comienza a aumentar la delicuencia o hay secuestros express, etc. (la gente comenta que los chilangos estan llegando a la ciudad).

Yo he vivido en 3 de las ciudad más importantes del país (México, D.F., Monterrey y Guadalajara) y hay un dicho que menciona: estan los chilangos (D.F.), los chilangos light (Guadalajara) y los chilangos plus (Monterrey), porque a pesar que se critican (sobre todo a los chilangos, porque se creen el centro del universo o al menos de México) todos en realidad se imitan, son similares y sufren de delirios de grandeza.


----------



## Yeu

Tico said:
			
		

> En realidad creo que fue Adal Ramones quien nacionalizó la expresión que se originó en el noreste de México de donde es él originario.


 
No lo creo así, yo lo escuche en el DF primero (pero entre la gente "naca"), en Monterrey se empezo a usar por los fresas mucho después, y de ahi lo nacionalizo tal vez Adal Ramones.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Creo que el origen de Güey ya está claro. Ahora en cuanto a su uso; Es tan simple como el Che y el tío Argentina y España respectivamente. Es cierto que antes era una grosería, pero el tiempo pasa y en estos momentos es una palabra de uso común, por lo menos en el centro del país. Es cierto que yo no me referiría ni a mi jefa o mamá o abuelos diciéndoles güey, ya que está palabra es más usada en pláticas con amigos o nuevos conocidos (informalmente) esto en el uso de güey como el che , Aunque cabe recalcar que güey como sinónimo de tonto sí es usado tanto por madres como abuelos(no en todos los casos) 
Por ejemplo: si un nieto tira la jarra de agua de la mesa. El abuelito le va a decir Ay mijo que güey estás.
 
Bueno por lo menos en mi caos si pasa así.


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Aunque cabe recalcar que güey como sinónimo de tonto sí es usado tanto por madres como abuelos(no en todos los casos)
> Por ejemplo: si un nieto tira la jarra de agua de la mesa. El abuelito le va a decir Ay mijo que güey estás.
> 
> Bueno por lo menos en mi caos si pasa así.


 
Si el güey como sinonimo de tonto se usa etre la familia, sin animos de ofender.


----------



## Metztli

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Es cierto que yo no me referiría ni a mi jefa o mamá o abuelos diciéndoles güey


 
Es que toda esta confusión entre la gente que no sabe de la palabra güey y su uso coloquial, es que cuando la usas con tus papás o, en mi caso con mi hijo, no es que les digas "eres un pobre güey"... simplemente platicando le dices "No, güey, estuvo buenísimo el partido" o "Güey ya vamonos! es muy tarde"... ahi no hay ofensa, nadie se siente insultado y todos nos hablamos así. Y yo soy gente decente, de una familia decente y no somos unos pelangoches, nacos, corrientes.

Sin embargo, para mucha gente del interior, (conste que ya no puse "provincia" porque se ofenden) les sigue pareciendo un insulto, es sólo la falta de costumbre.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Metztli said:
			
		

> Es que toda esta confusión entre la gente que no sabe de la palabra güey y su uso coloquial, es que cuando la usas con tus papás o, en mi caso con mi hijo, no es que les digas "eres un pobre güey"... simplemente platicando le dices "No, güey, estuvo buenísimo el partido" o "Güey ya vamonos! es muy tarde"... ahi no hay ofensa, nadie se siente insultado y todos nos hablamos así. Y yo soy gente decente, de una familia decente y no somos unos pelangoches, nacos, corrientes.
> 
> Sin embargo, para mucha gente del interior, (conste que ya no puse "provincia" porque se ofenden) les sigue pareciendo un insulto, es sólo la falta de costumbre.


Estoy totlmente de acuerdo pero creo que depende de que tanta ocnfianza le tengas a tu familia.
Yo soy de la mera ciudad de México. Lindavista en la Gustavo A.Madero. Y con mis amigos y compañeros de trabjo uso güey, pero nunca con mis tios o papas simplemente familiares mayores por eso del respeto, Aunque cabe recalcar que tengo algunos tiod que si me dicen güey.
Oye güey ven para aca.
Y yo lo respeto, pero yo decirle a ellos!!!! ¡¡¡NUNCA!!!! Creo que depende de como sea el respeto en las familias.
Ojo no educación sino respeto.

Pero al final de cuentas concuerdo con todos ya no es una grocería simplemente una muletilla. Que la gente usa y tiene opciçon de decirla con quien quiera y con quien se sienta a gusto con la situación.


----------



## Servando

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Creo que el origen de Güey ya está claro. Ahora en cuanto a su uso;...
> 
> Por ejemplo: si un nieto tira la jarra de agua de la mesa. El abuelito le va a decir Ay mijo que güey estás.
> 
> Bueno por lo menos en mi caos si pasa así.


 
¿El origen?, yo cuando nací ya la decían y eso fue hace mucho. Creo que sería difícil saber su verdadero origen, lo que sabemos, es quienes fueron los que se encargaron de hacer de esta palabra, una "palabra inocente" y usarla como muletilla sin sentido.

Por otra parte, en mi familia siempre se ha cuidado mucho decir "malas palabras" por inocente que estas sean, aunque no se tenga el ánimo de ofender, para eso hay otras palabras que se pueden usar.
Resulta muy difícil educar a un hijo diciéndole no hagas esto o aquello, si tú sí lo haces. Hay incongruencia con lo que pides, ¿o no?.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Creo que cabe recalcar que la forma correcta de escribirlo es* Güey* y no *Buey* que es al animal o *wey* que es como se dice pero no se escribe así.


----------



## AndREA22

Estoy de acuerdo con Servando "no hay que generalizar"; Metztli: creo que el uso de la palabra se ha propagado tanto que comienza a ser algo muy normal para nosotros tanto así que a veces ya no suena "tan mal", lo escuchamos muy frecuentemente y creo que ya ni estamos conscientes del significado cada que alguien la dice, coincido en que se puede utilizar así como "tío" en España, pero no suena igual ¿verdad? el que la escuchemos todo el tiempo no significa que la palabra ha dejado de ser vulgar, mucho menos que suene bien, o que sea fraternal,  yo no soy fresa pero no la utilizaría en cualquier lugar y para dirigirme a cualquier persona, tampoco me atrevería a llamar de esa forma a mi madre o a un hijo, cuestión de preferencias, el utilizar la palabra con naturalidad es opción tuya, pero no es una generalidad de los chilangos, creo que sólo es prudente decirla "con la banda"; otra cosa, creo que es más usual en las platicas de hombres que de mujer a mujer (aunque también se esta expandiendo su uso). No me parece una mala palabra, pero creo que como en cualquier cosa no hay que abusar. Esa es mi opinión. Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Aunque cabe recalcar que güey como sinónimo de tonto sí es usado tanto por madres como abuelos(no en todos los casos)
> Por ejemplo: si un nieto tira la jarra de agua de la mesa. El abuelito le va a decir Ay mijo que güey estás.
> 
> Bueno por lo menos en mi caos si pasa así.


 
  
Me imagino a mi abuelo o abuela diciéndome güey o wey jajajaja  
No eso no pasaría jamás, me dicen "ay hijo, no seas menso"   
Ni a mi tía, o mi hermano o hermana  (aunque el caso de mis hermanos es distinto, sé que usan la palabra, pero jamás dentro de la casa jajajaja)
Tienes razón, es cuestión de respeto


----------



## Yeu

Metztli said:
			
		

> Es que toda esta confusión entre la gente que no sabe de la palabra güey y su uso coloquial, es que cuando la usas con tus papás o, en mi caso con mi hijo, no es que les digas "eres un pobre güey"... simplemente platicando le dices "No, güey, estuvo buenísimo el partido" o "Güey ya vamonos! es muy tarde"... ahi no hay ofensa, nadie se siente insultado y todos nos hablamos así. Y yo soy gente decente, de una familia decente y no somos unos pelangoches, nacos, corrientes.
> 
> Sin embargo, para mucha gente del interior, (conste que ya no puse "provincia" porque se ofenden) les sigue pareciendo un insulto, es sólo la falta de costumbre.


 
No creo que sea falta de costumbre, si no que no les parece usar ese tipo de palabras por más comunes que se hayan hecho. Es lo mismo que pasa con las personas que dicen malas palabras, ya se acostumbraron pero eso no quiere decir que este bien o a todos les parezca correcto.


----------



## Naïla Sinave

Yeu said:
			
		

> No creo que sea falta de costumbre, si no que no les parece usar ese tipo de palabras por más comunes que se hayan hecho. Es lo mismo que pasa con las personas que dicen malas palabras, ya se acostumbraron pero eso no quiere decir que este bien o a todos les parezca correcto.


 
Yo personalmente, no le veo nada de "malo" a esa palabra. En realidad, no hay palabras "malas", sólo hay palabras aceptadas socialmente, y otras no. Ahora, la palabra "güey" se usa tanto (hablo del DF porque es lo que conozco) que casi se ha vuelto muletilla en unos casos. En este sentido no tiene absolutamente nada de ofensivo, como lo ha mencionado muy bien muchos de ustedes. Sólo si le dices a alguién que ES muy güey, allí sí, tiene connotación negativa. Sino, si se usa nada más así en la conversación para captar la atención del interlocutor "Oye güey no te lo vas a creer... La novia de Marcelo, güey, me dijo ayer que le había puesto los cuernos, güey, te imaginas?" por ejemplo. Talvez exageré un poco, pero sí se usa mucho. Es un poco como el "man" en inglés. "Hey, don't worry man, i'm here for you man", etc. o talvez el tío en España. Bueno, en fin, sólo quiero reiterar que las palabras en sí, no son"buenas" ni "malas", sólo es la sociedad que decide cuál será aceptada y cuál será tabú. 

Naïla


----------



## elcampet

Metztli: los del "interior" en México no nos ofendemos porque nos digan que somos de provincia, simplemente, por si no lo sabías, desde que se formó la Repúblia (luego de la independencia) en México no hay provincias sino estdos confederados, y para muestrá aún más elocunte el nombre verdadero y completo de nuestro paía es Estados Unidos Mexicanos. Toma nota por favor.


----------



## Yeu

Naïla Sinave said:
			
		

> Yo personalmente, no le veo nada de "malo" a esa palabra. En realidad, no hay palabras "malas", sólo hay palabras aceptadas socialmente, y otras no. Ahora, la palabra "güey" se usa tanto (hablo del DF porque es lo que conozco) que casi se ha vuelto muletilla en unos casos. En este sentido no tiene absolutamente nada de ofensivo, como lo ha mencionado muy bien muchos de ustedes. Sólo si le dices a alguién que ES muy güey, allí sí, tiene connotación negativa. Sino, si se usa nada más así en la conversación para captar la atención del interlocutor "Oye güey no te lo vas a creer... La novia de Marcelo, güey, me dijo ayer que le había puesto los cuernos, güey, te imaginas?" por ejemplo. Talvez exageré un poco, pero sí se usa mucho. Es un poco como el "man" en inglés. "Hey, don't worry man, i'm here for you man", etc. o talvez el tío en España. Bueno, en fin, sólo quiero reiterar que las palabras en sí, no son"buenas" ni "malas", sólo es la sociedad que decide cuál será aceptada y cuál será tabú.
> 
> Naïla


 
Entonces les llamaré palabras "altisonantes"... como pinche y demás, al menos que me digan que no hay palabras altisonantes. 
Para mi por muy comunes que sean las palabras altisonantes y la citada muletilla me sigue pareciendo mal utilizarla. Güey la evito, no me molesta que me digan güey, sobre todo si son mis amigos, aún si me dicen "no seas güey", pero al igual que toda muletilla no debería formar parte de nuestra forma de hablar, solo baja el nivel. Vivo en Santiago y es muy común la palabra "huevon" o weon como se dice, no me molesta escucharla, pero decirla para entrar en la onda no me parece necesario, se hablar sin esas palabras.


----------



## Yeu

elcampet said:
			
		

> Metztli: los del "interior" en México no nos ofendemos porque nos digan que somos de provincia, simplemente, por si no lo sabías, desde que se formó la Repúblia (luego de la independencia) en México no hay provincias sino estdos confederados, y para muestrá aún más elocunte el nombre verdadero y completo de nuestro paía es Estados Unidos Mexicanos. Toma nota por favor.


 
Interior de la república, la verdad es que el DF es de lo más interior de la república que yo sepa, Guanajuato podría ser también. Soy de Sonora asi que creo que sería al revés.
A mi me da igual que digan que soy de provincia, del norte, del interior, lo que he notado es que mucha gente del DF lo dice con el fin de discriminar. Y los demás estados les llama "chilangos" en forma despectiva, a mi me da lo mismo, tengo familia y buenos amigos chilangos y me encanta la ciudad, al menos a mi me ha ido muy bien ahi. Solo tengo respeto y evito la palabra chilango, aunque me cueste más trabajo.


----------



## Yeu

Servando said:
			
		

> Creo que no las hay Yeu , son altisonantes .


 
Gracias,  tenia duda de como era esa palabra, parece que ahora ya no habrá problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Servando

Naïla Sinave said:
			
		

> Yo personalmente, no le veo nada de "malo" a esa palabra. En realidad, no hay palabras "malas", sólo hay palabras aceptadas socialmente, y otras no.


 
Bueno, pero por la forma en que te expresas, se ve la clase de gente que eres. Hay muchos actos que pese a ser de naturaleza biológica y por lo tanto naturales, no los hacemos en público, como los gases que todos expelemos ya sea por la boca o por el ano. 
Cuando un grupo de gente empieza a hacer algo que no es aceptado por otro grupo, estos siempre tratarán de justificarse y dirán que es correcto o que no tiene nada de malo (como los eructos) y lo peor es que se la creen. Obviamente cuando este grupo crece y se hace mayoría, pretende cambiar las normas a su conveniencia.


----------



## AndREA22

Servando said:
			
		

> Bueno, pero por la forma en que te expresas, se ve la clase de gente que eres.


 
Hola Servando, estoy de acuerdo en gran parte con tus opiniones, pero no creo que sea necesario juzgar y señalar a los demás, posiblemente Naïla cree que no es tan malo, porque aunque conoce como hablan y se expresan las personas en el D.F. es díficil percibir todo lo que podría transmitir la palabra güey para alguien que la ha escuchado siempre, yo puedo escuchar "f*ck" y  podría acostumbrarme y tal vez sentir que es una palabra cualquiera sin mucha maldad, entonces diría "no es una palabra que tenga algo de malo, todos la dicen"; pero me sería díficil percibir los mismo que una persona nativa del inglés percibe al escucharla.

Saludos


----------



## Naïla Sinave

Servando said:
			
		

> Bueno, pero por la forma en que te expresas, se ve la clase de gente que eres. Hay muchos actos que pese a ser de naturaleza biológica y por lo tanto naturales, no los hacemos en público, como los gases que todos expelemos ya sea por la boca o por el ano.
> Cuando un grupo de gente empieza a hacer algo que no es aceptado por otro grupo, estos siempre tratarán de justificarse y dirán que es correcto o que no tiene nada de malo (como los eructos) y lo peor es que se la creen. Obviamente cuando este grupo crece y se hace mayoría, pretende cambiar las normas a su conveniencia.


 
"Por la forma en que te expresas, se ve la clase de gente que eres"... Mmmhhh, interesante. ¿Y me podrías decir tú cuál es exctamente mi clase de gente? Yo creía que este foro servía para discutir temas relacionados con la lengua, no con "las clases de gente", ni mucho menos para atacar directamente a sus usuarios. Me parece muy irónico que estemos debatiendo el carácter "ofensivo" de la palabra güey, cuando en realidad, como lo acabamos de ver, no hace falta usarla para ser grosero o ofensivo. 

Naïla


----------



## Yeu

Naïla Sinave said:
			
		

> "Por la forma en que te expresas, se ve la clase de gente que eres"... Mmmhhh, interesante. ¿Y me podrías decir tú cuál es exctamente mi clase de gente? Yo creía que este foro servía para discutir temas relacionados con la lengua, no con "las clases de gente", ni mucho menos para atacar directamente a sus usuarios. Me parece muy irónico que estemos debatiendo el carácter "ofensivo" de la palabra güey, cuando en realidad, como lo acabamos de ver, no hace falta usarla para ser grosero o ofensivo.
> 
> Naïla


 
Yo no veo que haya sido ofensivo el comentario de Servando, solo menciona que aun cuando para uno pueda estar bien la utilización de ciertas palabras, dichos, doble sentido, no lo puede ser para los demás y claro esta por eso nos pueden juzgar (además de el ejemplo que menciona). No te esta diciendo que eres un tipo "tal" de gente. Deberíamos sentirnos mal todos porque nadie ha negado la utilización en este caso de la palabra "güey".


----------



## srojo

Es algo así como nuestro Tronco/Tío/Colega.... pero dicho un millón de veces al dia.... 

Creo que este tipo de expresiones tienen más que ver con la edad que con el status social. Por lo menos en Madrid (España) es común que la gente más jóven utilice estas "muletillas" independientemente de su nivel económico o cultural.


----------



## Servando

AndREA22 said:
			
		

> Hola Servando, estoy de acuerdo en gran parte con tus opiniones, pero no creo que sea necesario juzgar y señalar a los demás, posiblemente Naïla cree que no es tan malo, porque aunque conoce como hablan y se expresan las personas en el D.F. es díficil percibir todo lo que podría transmitir la palabra güey para alguien que la ha escuchado siempre, yo puedo escuchar "f*ck" y podría acostumbrarme y tal vez sentir que es una palabra cualquiera sin mucha maldad, entonces diría "no es una palabra que tenga algo de malo, todos la dicen"; pero me sería díficil percibir los mismo que una persona nativa del inglés percibe al escucharla.
> 
> Saludos


 
Perdón si alguien consideró como ataque mi comentario anterior, solo trato de expresar de donde surge la aceptación de algo que antes no lo era. 
Tu has mencionado, algo que me parece fundamental en esto... "la costumbre". Te acostumbras tanto a escuchar o a hacer algo, que después ya no le encuentras lo incorrecto.

Supongo que a muchos de ustedes les a pasado, que llegan a un lugar en donde utilizan palabras que no son correctas. Daré un ejemplo, llegas a un lugar donde la mayoría dice "airopuerto", ellos creen que así se debe decir y te corrigen cuando dices aeropuerto; tanto la escuchas que luego dudas de cuál es la palabra correcta y después se te "sale" decirla. Pues, algo así sucede con el tema de este hilo. Hay quien siempre la escuchó y la dijo, que para él no tiene ningún problema y hay quien se acostumbró tanto a escucharla y "la aceptó", que ya tampoco le ve "lo malo".

Contaré otra analogía. Llegas a tu nueva escuela y te encuentras con una persona que todos catalogan de fea físicamente. Pasa el tiempo, te acostumbras a verla y convivir todos lo días con ella, te empieza a caer bien y ahora, ya no te parece tan fea, pasa más tiempo y ya te gusta, luego se hacen novios y después hasta se casan. Pero... ¿se le quitó lo fea a la persona?.


----------



## Servando

Naïla Sinave said:
			
		

> "Por la forma en que te expresas, se ve la clase de gente que eres"... Mmmhhh, interesante. ¿Y me podrías decir tú cuál es exctamente mi clase de gente?
> Naïla


 
Naila, te pido mil disculpas y por favor no te sientas agraviada. Mi comentario no fué hacia tu persona, fue una expresión dicha de manera general.


----------



## Naïla Sinave

Servando said:
			
		

> Perdón si alguien considero como ataque mi comentario anterior, solo trato de expresar de donde surge la aceptación de algo que antes no lo era.
> Tu has mencionado, algo que me parece fundamental en esto... "la costumbre". Te acostumbras tanto a escuchar o a hacer algo, que después ya no le encuentras lo incorrecto.
> 
> Supongo que a muchos de ustedes les a pasado, que llegan a un lugar en donde utilizan palabras que no son correctas. Daré un ejemplo, llegas a un lugar donde la mayoría dice "airopuerto", ellos creen que así se debe decir y te corrigen cuando dices aeropuerto; tanto la escuchas que luego dudas de cuál es la palabra correcta y después se te "sale" decirla. Pues, algo así sucede con el tema de este hilo. Hay quien siempre la escuchó y la dijo, que para él no tiene ningún problema y hay quien se acostumbró tanto a escucharla y "la aceptó", que ya tampoco le ve "lo malo".
> 
> Contaré otra analogía. Llegas a tu nueva escuela y te encuentras con una persona que todos catalogan de fea físicamente. Pasa el tiempo, te acostumbras a verla y convivir todos lo días con ella, te empieza a caer bien y ahora, ya no te parece tan fea, pasa más tiempo y ya te gusta, luego se hacen novios y después hasta se casan. Pero... ¿se le quitó lo fea a la persona?.


 
Antes, cuando iban a la playa las mujeres, se bañaban con ropa, no con un traje de baño, lo cual se hubiera considerado vulgar e indecente.  Con el tiempo, el cuerpo de la mujer se volvió cada vez menos "tabú" y hoy en día, nadie (bueno, nadie en nuestras culturas occidentales digamos) va a considerar que una mujer en traje de baño es vulgar.  

Ahora, veamos el caso de las lenguas.  La palabra "cabeza" (de la raíz "caput" del latín) es "tête" en francés y "testa" en italiano, que viene de una palabra latina despectiva del habla coloquial que significaba "olla".  Con la evolución del tiempo el estatus de la palabra cambió y hoy en día "tête" y "testa" son palabras tan normales y neutras como "brazo", "oreja" o "cabeza" en español.  

Los humanos cambiamos, las ideologías también, todo cambia... es normal que la lengua lo haga también.  Sólo hay que echarle una mirada a los dictionarios para ver la cantidad de palabras aceptadas, que no lo eran hace a penas pocos años.  ¿Si la lengua sale de y existe por nosotros, los humanos que siempre evolucionamos, cómo le vamos a pedir a la lengua que se quede fija?    

Saludos


----------



## Naïla Sinave

Servando said:
			
		

> Naila, te pido mil disculpas y por favor no te sientas agraviada. Mi comentario no fué hacia tu persona, fue una expresión dicha de manera general.


 
Gracias Servando por tu disculpa.  No hay problema .  


Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Creo que aunque sea o haya sido una palabra fea, La gente la usa y la mayoría (por lo menos en las metrópolis) no encuentra ofensa en ella. Es cierto como ya se ha comentado que normalmente la palabra no es usada en ambientes de respeto o de mucha seriedad, pero si en ambientes informales y relajados.
 
Por ejemplo hace poco llegó un Español a la empresa y el le decía a todos güey, ¿Por qué? Porque le encantaba la palabra el nunca supo que tuvo una connotación vulgar hace tiempo, el la usaba ya que escuchaba a todos decirse güey y el le gustó la palabra y la usaba sin ningún problema.


----------



## Yeu

Entiendo tu punto Naila y estoy de acuerdo en mucho de ello, lo malo que yo veo es que hay límites y como parte de esa "evolución" es que los hijos ya no respetan a sus padres, y en realidad es que todo se vale ahora. Al final nos preguntamos porque pasan tantas cosas en el mundo, padres que abandonan a sus hijos, la violencia, armas en los colegios, drogas, sida, embarazos de niñas de 11 o 12 años. Y al parecer es parte de la evolución y lo que se va haciendo común y aceptable.

Para mi de las cosas pequeñas preceden las grandes, y si bien antiguamente se bañaban con ropa las mujeres, ahora no importa si no usan nada (o "usar" bikini de hilo dental) y si eso no les importa poco a poco se cede en otras cosas y terminan durmiendo en cualquier cama, con cualquier persona, "si al final todos los hacen" o es tan "común" que todos terminarán aceptandolo. Pasará así con otras cosas que no se aceptan actualmente como la pornografía? 

"Güey" es solo un ejemplo y el comienzo de lo que esta pasando. Cada vez se usan más palabras altisonantes en el trabajo, en la casa, los niños de 6 años las dicen perfectamente en la escuela (total si sus papás las dicen) o peor aún los bebes tal vez digan güey primero que papá o mamá (está más fácil), los niños conjugan mejor el verbo chingar que cualquier otro (gracias papás). En un tiempo cuando uno se ponga a ladrar y todos digan que es "cool" hacerlo, vamos a tener que aprender para así podernos comunicar? yo creo que si, hay que ser "opend mind".


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Creo que aunque sea o haya sido una palabra fea, La gente la usa y la mayoría (por lo menos en las metrópolis) no encuentra ofensa en ella. Es cierto como ya se ha comentado que normalmente la palabra no es usada en ambientes de respeto o de mucha seriedad, pero si en ambientes informales y relajados.
> 
> Por ejemplo hace poco llegó un Español a la empresa y el le decía a todos güey, ¿Por qué? Porque le encantaba la palabra el nunca supo que tuvo una connotación vulgar hace tiempo, el la usaba ya que escuchaba a todos decirse güey y el le gustó la palabra y la usaba sin ningún problema.


 
Claro eso nos esta distinguiendo como mexicanos. Cuando saben que eres mexicano y estas en el extranjero, lo primero que te dicen, "Orale güey" "Bienvenido güey" cada vez estoy más orgullosa de eso  Total "todos los mexicanos hablan así".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yeu said:
			
		

> Claro eso nos esta distinguiendo como mexicanos. Cuando saben que eres mexicano y estas en el extranjero, lo primero que te dicen, "Orale güey" "Bienvenido güey" cada vez estoy más orgullosa de eso  Total "todos los mexicanos hablan así".


¡¡¡¡¡Claro!!!! Si a los Argentinos los conocemos por su CHE ¿Porqué a los mexicanos no conocernos por nuestro güey?


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡¡¡Claro!!!! Si a los Argentinos los conocemos por su CHE ¿Porqué a los mexicanos no conocernos por nuestro güey?


 
Claro que felicidad! que piensen que "todos" los mexicanos usamos el güey y hablamos como en la pelicula y "tu mama también".

Yo tenia otro concepto del argentino y también pense que todos hablaban así, pero al estar en esta parte del mundo y conocer a muchos argentinos y estar en Argentina me di cuenta que no es así.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Por cierto Creo que deberíamos de abrir un thread para saber de donde salio el Che Argentino ¿O ya lo hay?
TAL VEZ Y TENGA LA MISMA HISTORIA QUE NUESTRO GÜEY.


----------



## Servando

Naïla Sinave said:
			
		

> Los humanos cambiamos, las ideologías también, todo cambia... es normal que la lengua lo haga también. Sólo hay que echarle una mirada a los dictionarios para ver la cantidad de palabras aceptadas, que no lo eran hace a penas pocos años. ¿Si la lengua sale de y existe por nosotros, los humanos que siempre evolucionamos, cómo le vamos a pedir a la lengua que se quede fija?
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues, terminaré por hacerme güey y aceptar que la palabra no es ofensiva y trataré de aceptar que mis hijos hablen así delante de su mamá o delante de mi (es broma) . 
Sé y entiendo que se utiliza más como muletilla que como insulto y no digo que yo no la diga, pero en mi interior, me niego a aceptar que la palabra es "muy inocente", porque, si a esas vamos, dónde queda el "ingue su" y muchas otras que nosotros los mexicanos decimos de manera encubierta, como "chin, chin el que se raje", "quema mucho el sol", que también se dicen sin discreción en la TV.


----------



## Yeu

Servando said:
			
		

> Pues, terminaré por hacerme güey y aceptar que la palabra no es ofensiva y trataré de aceptar que mis hijos hablen así delante de su mamá o delante de mi (es broma) .
> Sé y entiendo que se utiliza más como muletilla que como insulto y no digo que yo no la diga, pero en mi interior, me niego a aceptar que la palabra es "muy inocente", porque, si a esas vamos, dónde queda el "ingue su" y muchas otras que nosotros los mexicanos decimos de manera encubierta, como "chin, chin el que se raje", "quema mucho el sol", que también se dicen sin discreción en la TV.


 
También usamos el "che" para abreviar el pin*, pinky también es similar, el Chinguentes (no se si asi se escriba). 

Al final creo que si tendremos que hacernos los "güeyes" y hablar todos como queramos, que al final todos lo hacen. Cuando regrese a México, llevaré el nuevo significado de la palabra "huevon" y sus múltiples variaciones y hasta conjugaciones.


----------



## Metztli

Yo sigo sin entender cuál es el problema con la palabra... al que le guste que la use, y al que no le guste o le ofenda que no la use, y que no permita que sus hijos las usen... como las pistolas de juguete, yo no las permito en mi casa, pero no por eso me la paso queriéndoselas quitar a todos los niños de alrededor.

Tanto hablan de respeto y de cortesía... respeten los gustos de los demás. 

No la usen y ya... dejen de darnos lecciones de vida y de etiqueta... y aliviánense que la cosa no es tan sería ni tan trascendente, hay cosas verdaderamente importantes en la vida, hay faltas de respeto sumamente mas graves en nuestra sociedad.

Amor y paz, gente!!!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yeu said:
			
		

> Claro que felicidad! que piensen que "todos" los mexicanos usamos el güey y hablamos como en la pelicula y "tu mama también".
> 
> Yo tenia otro concepto del argentino y también pense que todos hablaban así, pero al estar en esta parte del mundo y conocer a muchos argentinos y estar en Argentina me di cuenta que no es así.


Así como no todos los Argentinos usan el Che es obvio que no todos los mexicanos usan el güey yo inclusive no soy de esos que se la pasa diciendo oye güey fijate güey que ayer el güey del .... 
O sea obvio que no, peros í lo llego usar de vez en cuando porque se ha vuelto parte de nuestro lenguage o por lo menos el de los jovenes, que pronto seremos adultos y por lo tanto la muletilla se usará.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Metztli said:
			
		

> Yo sigo sin entender cuál es el problema con la palabra... al que le guste que la use, y al que no le guste o le ofenda que no la use, y que no permita que sus hijos las usen... como las pistolas de juguete, yo no las permito en mi casa, pero no por eso me la paso queriéndoselas quitar a todos los niños de alrededor.
> 
> Tanto hablan de respeto y de cortesía... respeten los gustos de los demás.
> 
> No la usen y ya... dejen de darnos lecciones de vida y de etiqueta... y aliviánense que la cosa no es tan sería ni tan trascendente, hay cosas verdaderamente importantes en la vida, hay faltas de respeto sumamente mas graves en nuestra sociedad.
> 
> Amor y paz, gente!!!


Totlamente de acuerdo creo que es una palbra más incluida en nuestro hablar diario y que nos da un poco de personalidad. 
Y como dicen y he dicho antes a quien le parezca ofensiva pues que no la use. Y así de fácil.
Ya que no en todas las casas es igual.


----------



## Naïla Sinave

Yeu said:
			
		

> Entiendo tu punto Naila y estoy de acuerdo en mucho de ello, lo malo que yo veo es que hay límites y como parte de esa "evolución" es que los hijos ya no respetan a sus padres, y en realidad es que todo se vale ahora. Al final nos preguntamos porque pasan tantas cosas en el mundo, padres que abandonan a sus hijos, la violencia, armas en los colegios, drogas, sida, embarazos de niñas de 11 o 12 años. Y al parecer es parte de la evolución y lo que se va haciendo común y aceptable.
> 
> Para mi de las cosas pequeñas preceden las grandes, y si bien antiguamente se bañaban con ropa las mujeres, ahora no importa si no usan nada (o "usar" bikini de hilo dental) y si eso no les importa poco a poco se cede en otras cosas y terminan durmiendo en cualquier cama, con cualquier persona, "si al final todos los hacen" o es tan "común" que todos terminarán aceptandolo. Pasará así con otras cosas que no se aceptan actualmente como la pornografía?
> 
> "Güey" es solo un ejemplo y el comienzo de lo que esta pasando. Cada vez se usan más palabras altisonantes en el trabajo, en la casa, los niños de 6 años las dicen perfectamente en la escuela (total si sus papás las dicen) o peor aún los bebes tal vez digan güey primero que papá o mamá (está más fácil), los niños conjugan mejor el verbo chingar que cualquier otro (gracias papás). En un tiempo cuando uno se ponga a ladrar y todos digan que es "cool" hacerlo, vamos a tener que aprender para así podernos comunicar? yo creo que si, hay que ser "opend mind".


 

Yeu: tienes razón, también creo que hay límites y normas sociales.  Por eso existe el sentido común.  No le diría a un profesor de mi departamento "Oye, güey, no sé que pedo con ese güey del Certeau, pero no entiendo ni madres de lo que cuenta el cabrón" (ni quiero imaginar cómo se quedaría  )  Diría algo como "Oiga profesor, tengo dificultades con el texto de Certeau, no estoy segura de entender lo que dice".  

Cuando un niño aprende a hablar, no aprende sólo las palabras, sino que aprende también *cómo* y *cuándo *utilizarlas.  Aprenderá el niño la palabra "güey" pero aprenderá también en qué contextos utilizarla.  Todos sabemos cambiar nuestros registros o estilos de habla en relación con quién es nuestro interlocutor y cuál el contexto de habla.  

También, quiero añadir algo.  Hay una tendencia de pensar que hoy en día se aceptan cosas horribles que antes no se aceptaban (mencionaste, Yeu, unas de estas cosas, como los embarazos precoces, la pornografía, los bikinis brazileños, el abandono de los hijos, etc.) y sí, es cierto, estoy de acuerdo.  Pero también, hay también cosas horribles que se aceptaban en el pasado (no dejar a los negros sentarse en los primeros bancos del autobús, pegar violamente a los niños en las escuelas, no permitir que la mujer tenga una voz política, matar a 6 millones de judíos, la lista es larga) y que ya no se aceptan.  Creo que es importante tener esto en cuenta también.  

En la lengua también, este tipo de evolución se puede notar:  En el siglo XVI, la lengua permitía cosas como "El indio es un animal.  Los humanos podemos matar a los animales.  Entonces, podemos matar al indio".  Hoy en día, no lo permite.

Sólo hay que ver los dos lados de la medalla (expresión que traduje literalmente del francés, ni sé si existe en español, corríjanme por favor)

Saludos a todos


----------



## Alundra

Naïla Sinave said:
			
		

> Sólo hay que ver los dos lados de la medalla (expresión que traduje literalmente del francés, ni sé si existe en español, corríjanme por favor)
> 
> Saludos a todos


 
En español: Las dos caras de la moneda  


Alundra.


----------



## Metztli

Naïla Sinave said:
			
		

> Sólo hay que ver los dos lados de la medalla (expresión que traduje literalmente del francés, ni sé si existe en español, corríjanme por favor)
> 
> Saludos a todos


 
Hola! En español se dice casi igual: Hay que ver los dos lados de la moneda.

Y tienes razón en todo lo que dices, completamente de acuerdo.

Saludos!


----------



## AndREA22

Metztli said:
			
		

> Yo sigo sin entender cuál es el problema con la palabra... al que le guste que la use, y al que no le guste o le ofenda que no la use, y que no permita que sus hijos las usen... *como las pistolas de juguete, yo no las permito en mi casa, pero no por eso me la paso queriéndoselas quitar a todos los niños de alrededor*.
> 
> Tanto hablan de respeto y de cortesía... respeten los gustos de los demás.
> 
> No la usen y ya... dejen de darnos lecciones de vida y de etiqueta... y aliviánense que la cosa no es tan sería ni tan trascendente, hay cosas verdaderamente importantes en la vida, hay faltas de respeto sumamente mas graves en nuestra sociedad.
> 
> Amor y paz, gente!!!


 
Ahora si me hiciste reir  Creo que tienes mucha razón Metztli. Saludos


----------



## Yeu

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Naila  , se dice ver los dos lados de la moneda (México).

Y para los demás, yo respeto que la usen y hasta la incluyo en ocasiones. Creo que también puedo dar mi punto de vista de lo que opino al respecto o no?? 

Saludos!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yeu said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Naila  , se dice ver los dos lados de la moneda (México).
> 
> Y para los demás, yo respeto que la usen y hasta la incluyo en ocasiones. Creo que también puedo dar mi punto de vista de lo que opino al respecto o no??
> 
> Saludos!


Calrto que puedes dar tu opinión; para eso es este foro, pero tampoco puedes descalificar a todos los que usan esta u otras palabras, sino simplemente decir yo no la acepto se me hace incorrecto su uso, pero al final de cuentas "toda" la gente la usa.


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Calrto que puedes dar tu opinión; para eso es este foro, pero tampoco puedes descalificar a todos los que usan esta u otras palabras, sino simplemente decir yo no la acepto se me hace incorrecto su uso, pero al final de cuentas "toda" la gente la usa.


 
Tal ves tenga que cuidar más como me expreso, pero no estoy descalificando a la gente, es como pienso respecto a la palabra y sus efectos. Y ojo, menciono "pienso" nunca dije que fuera verdad absoluta.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yeu said:
			
		

> Tal ves tenga que cuidar más como me expreso, pero no estoy descalificando a la gente, es como pienso respecto a la palabra y sus efectos. Y ojo, menciono "pienso" nunca dije que fuera verdad absoluta.


Ya sebes que con el calor de la discusión , a veces pensamos que es personal pero no te preocupes creo que nadie aquí nunca te ofenderá y siempre respetaremos tu opinión , al menos yo sí.


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Ya sebes que con el calor de la discusión , a veces pensamos que es personal pero no te preocupes creo que nadie aquí nunca te ofenderá y siempre respetaremos tu opinión , al menos yo sí.


 
Si eso pasa, pero lo hace divertido al final.

Saludos paisano!


----------



## hvalenz

Definitivamente, en cada idioma y en cada lugar se desarrollas terminos especiales,,  Guey en mexico es muy comun, y entre todos los inmigrantes a estados unidos es muy comun oirlo incluso en aquellos que ya han estudiado y obtenido grados en la Universidad americana..   Guey es una palaba comodin, que no se su origen, pero que puede ser afensiva, amigablr, y significa companeros..con todos sis sinonimo..s  de persona... 


este es un guen guey.   es un mague...  oyr guey,,  ustele guey,    andale guey,    cogele guey,   esos gueyes...     mandele guey,...    que guey....
 Es algo asi como la palabra chingar en Mexico,,

es comodiin (slang), para muchas expresiones, qu van desde comer, hasta ofensives,  tener sexo,  o simplemente ir molestando, tomando de pero,,   algjuien que gana a otros,,,   alguien que hace algo primero  (se chingo).


etc..  Muy mexicano, especialmente de poblacion de origen campesino.


----------



## Yeu

hvalenz said:
			
		

> Definitivamente, en cada idioma y en cada lugar se desarrollas terminos especiales,, Guey en mexico es muy comun, y entre todos los inmigrantes a estados unidos es muy comun oirlo incluso en aquellos que ya han estudiado y obtenido grados en la Universidad americana.. Guey es una palaba comodin, que no se su origen, pero que puede ser afensiva, amigablr, y significa companeros..con todos sis sinonimo..s de persona...
> 
> 
> este es un guen guey. es un mague... oyr guey,, ustele guey, andale guey, cogele guey, esos gueyes... mandele guey,... que guey....
> Es algo asi como la palabra chingar en Mexico,,
> 
> es comodiin (slang), para muchas expresiones, qu van desde comer, hasta ofensives, tener sexo, o simplemente ir molestando, tomando de pero,, algjuien que gana a otros,,, alguien que hace algo primero (se chingo).
> 
> 
> etc.. Muy mexicano, especialmente de poblacion de origen campesino.


 
No estoy de acuerdo contigo que el güey sea como el chingar en México. El chingar es una mala palabra o groseria (hay algunas variaciones que son más aceptadas), el güey nunca lo fue, era más bien una palabra que te baja el perfil, pero no una groseria.

Lo que yo me di cuenta, es que hablar con groserias en los estados del norte es "común" y no se utiliza tanto el hablar en "doble sentido", en cambio en el centro o sur, el hablar así es muy utilizado y es una forma de esconder mucho las groserias (claro que hay fama de estados como Veracruz que son buenos para ambas cosas).

Saludos.


----------



## hvalenz

Yeu said:
			
		

> He vivido en varias partes de México. Cuando estaba en la preparatoria (enseñanza media) vivi en el DF y la palabra wey se usaba entre hombres adultos "nacos" (personas con poca educación, que no cumplen reglas de etiqueta), al tiempo fue de dominio de los jovenes (hombres) de todos los estratos sociales, cuando estuve en la universidad vivi en Monterrey al norte del país y me di cuenta que las palabras que eran usadas por las personas "nacas en el DF", se utilizaban por las gente "bien" o de sociedad de Monterrey, es decir si en el DF era mal visto decir wey, "no manches", "te la bañaste", "nel", "chido" en Monterrey era de status decir esas palabras, "wey" poco a poco empezo a hacerse común entre hombres y mujeres (año 98-99), después en la televisión, entre niños, en el chat ("wey" se empezo a escribir asi en el chat por la rapidez) y así poco a poco se ha deformado nuestro idioma.


 
Interesante y gracias.. esto me confirma que el uso de cierta terminologia en nuestros paises.. es coloquial, pero que muchas de etas va ligadas con el nivel de educacion que tenga la gente,,,   En USA. caso todos los chiccos mexicanos las usan...   Tambien he estado en varias partes de Mexico,, pero no he durado mucho tiempo, y si lo he oido mucho, tambien estuve en contacto con personas que no las utilizaban,,,  tambien debo decir que lo he visto usandolo a personas que vienen de la provincia...  o de los pueblos...  generalmente con bajo perfil de educacion.. 
Gracias por el comentario..  adios...


----------



## Servando

Metztli said:
			
		

> Yo sigo sin entender cuál es el problema con la palabra... al que le guste que la use, y al que no le guste o le ofenda que no la use, y que no permita que sus hijos las usen... como las pistolas de juguete, yo no las permito en mi casa, pero no por eso me la paso queriéndoselas quitar a todos los niños de alrededor.
> 
> Tanto hablan de respeto y de cortesía... respeten los gustos de los demás.
> 
> No la usen y ya... dejen de darnos lecciones de vida y de etiqueta... y aliviánense que la cosa no es tan sería ni tan trascendente, hay cosas verdaderamente importantes en la vida, hay faltas de respeto sumamente mas graves en nuestra sociedad.
> 
> Amor y paz, gente!!!


 
Metztli, creo que se trataba de expresar la opinión de cada quien. Nunca nadie dijo en este foro, "Después de concluido este hilo, todos deben aceptar lo que aquí en su mayoría decidamos". Cada quien a expresado libremente como interpreta esta palabra y para eso tienes criterio, para saber que adoptas de los demás y que no. Creeme que no siento preocupación porque mi vecino hable de una u otra manera, es más, no me meto en como mis hermanos eduquen a sus hijos. 
Yo me preocupo, por ganarme el respeto y admiración de mis hijos de quien si soy responsable y soy consciente de que pese a educarlos de una manera que a mi me parece la correcta, llegará el momento en que cada uno de ellos decidirá como quieren ser y como educará a los suyos y puede ser que sea todo lo contrario a lo que yo procure enseñarles. Que conste, que digo "lo que a mi me parece correcto" y no digo que esa, sea la forma correcta.

A fin de cuentas, con todo lo que hemos hablado, nuestros amigos españoles, argentinos, ingleses, etc, se han formado su propia opinión y creo que sabrán, que hay a quien le gusta y a quien no, que hay quien se puede ofender por que así le digan y quien no, que hay lugares donde se puede usar y otros no y que en un ambiente de formalidad, se deben de cuidar de decirla.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

hvalenz said:
			
		

> desar Muy mexicano, especialmente de poblacion de origen campesino.


Siento decirte que estás equivocado, de hecho en el campo es más dificil escuchar está palabra, que en las grandes ciudades.
De hecho esta palabra esta creada por los que vivimos en urbes. y es usada por nosotros los metrópolitanos.


----------



## Yuribear

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Miguelillo, esta palabra es más de uso urbano. En las áreas rurales donde he trabajado en varios Estados de la República Mexicana ni los jóvenes ni los adultos utilizan esta palabra en la manera que lo hacen los jóvenes en el DF y otras grandes ciudades.

Aunque soy chilanga de nacimiento (de varias generaciones atrás) dejé la Ciudad de México hace varios años para irme a la bella área rural aledaña a Xalapa para disfrutar de la vida sencilla de campo y trabajar donde más se necesita. Raras veces he escuchado decir a alguno de los campesinos o rancheros esta palabra (lo cual no excluye que la digan entre sí, lo cual indica que esta palabra tiene su lugar), pero jamás a las mujeres ni a los niños. Al menos en ésta área la gente es muy respetuosa en su trato con los demás (los hijos le hablan de usted a sus padres o a la gente mayor), aunque vivan trepados en el monte y apenas hayan terminado la primaria. Entre los pescadores puede que se utilice más pero no entre las mujeres y los niños. Tal vez entre los jóvenes de clase media para arriba en las ciudades de provincia (en Tijuana ahora es una muletilla terrible) la utilicen infuenciados por el nefasto programa de Big Brother que insituyó como algo "normal" la falta de respeto entre sí y el uso de un lenguaje soez.


----------



## Jonas8431

Bueno ésta es la definición exacta de la palabra... esa de arriba.

wey y buey son palabras muy diferentes, suenan igual pero tienen diferente significado (homófona).

Buey: es un animal de carga, como antes lo han mencionado. Se utiliza para describir a personas tontas, así como burro. ej: *¡no seas burro! - ¡no seas buey!*

wey/güey/: se utiliza como expresión de confianza hacia una persona, No es formal, en el trabajo no se utiliza para hablar con el jefe, con los compañeros tal vez. ej: *¡no seas burro, wey! - ¡no seas buey, wey!*

Hce mucho que en méxico se utiliza esta palabra, desde los años 1950. Mi abuelo la utilizaba . Si es sinónimo de cuate, vato, etc.

Sí es como lo utilizan los argentinos (che)

Saludos


----------



## raulm1969

Saludos a todos, está divertidísima esta discusión, tan es así que mejor me registré para opinar.

Como bien apuntó alguien líneas atrás, creo que fue Belen, el buey, zoologicamente hablando, es el toro castrado, ignoro cual sea el origen de la palabra con el uso que actualmente se le da, sin embargo no creo estar errado al suponer que, su acepción como insulto, deviene precisamente de las condiciones del bovino aludido, así pues, el decirle a alguien "buey" (contexto original) era alusión a que le faltaban los testículos necesarios para determinada situación por lo que además, era un insulto de genero, es decir, dirigido a varones, pues era improcedente el referirlo a las féminas.

Su uso urbano al parecer originalmente se dió en la misma tesitura, y como bien refirió alguien, se escucha desde hace varios lustros, no obstante, para aquéllos que rebasamos ya 7 de estos espacios temporales, lo conocimos como insulto, y no ha sido sino hasta hace poco tiempo que lo empezamos a escuchar con una acepción distinta, v.g.

que onda wey, como estás = que onda -x nombre- como estas = afectivo
que te pasó wey!!!??? = que te pasó -x nombre- = preocupación
que te pasa wey!!!= que te pasa -x nombre o persona = agresion
como eres wey!!! = como eres tonto, estupido x
no seas wey!!! = no seas tonto
ese wey chocó = -x nombre- chocó
wey! correle!!! = amigo! correle!!!

Así pues, debe entenderse mas como una palabra "comodín", su significado está en función de lo que se quiera expresar o cmo se quiera expresar, no obstante cabe resaltar que, si bien es cierto que como concepto lleva poco utilizándose, menos tardó en deformarse, pues se usa en su modalidad de apócope como "we" v.g.

que onda we!!!
como estas we!!!

aunque este uso es mas de camaradería, entre amigos y a modo de saludo, que como el concepto de "que te pasa we!" para este se usa mas el wey, pues se quiere resaltar la opinión que se tiene de aquella persona a quien se le dirige.

Espero que la aportación sea de su interés, saludos


----------



## pacolin84

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Creo que cabe recalcar que la forma correcta de escribirlo es* Güey* y no *Buey* que es al animal o *wey* que es como se dice pero no se escribe así.


 
Bueno... segun la real academia de la lengua indica que se dice Buey al animal, ademas en termino coloquial se refiere a la Persona tonta, mentecata mientras que Güey es denominada la persona tonta. Entonces el referirnos Buey o Güey es correcto.

Por cierto wey no es una palabra aceptada, lo que significa que solo la escriben asi por que asi se dice mas no es algo gramaticamente correcto


----------



## Miguelillo 87

pacolin84 said:


> . Entonces el referirnos Buey o Güey es correcto.


 
¡Por supuesto! Pero si le dices a alaguien Buey es diferente a Güey es por eso que hay que hacer la diferencia, Buey suena un poco más insultante que le güey aunque claro hay que hacer gran enfásis en lo de B para que se oiga que es diferente sino, le oído no percata si es B o g, claro al oral porque escrito no cabe duda.



> Por cierto wey no es una palabra aceptada, lo que significa que solo la escriben asi por que asi se dice mas no es algo gramaticamente correcto


 
¡Totalmente de acuerdo!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acabo de leer de cabo a rabo todo el hilo, que me pareció muy bueno. Para no herir suceptibilidades voy a exponer cómo la uso yo, seguida de su traduicción al español "decente":

- ¡Ay, güey! ¡Se me olvidó la tarea! - *¡Cáspita! ¡Recórcholis!*

- ¡Ah, qué güey! ¡Se me olvidó la tarea! - *¡Pero que tonto he sido!* 

- A ver, Juan, ¿quién te dio este billete falso
- Pos un güey hace rato. -*Un fulano *

*-* ¿Y ese güey quién es? - *Ese fulano*
- Es el güey de Anita.- *Novio*

- ¡A ver, güeyes, ya vámonos!* - Amigos, compañeros, camaradas*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ToñoTorreón said:


> *-* ¿Y ese güey quién es? - *Ese fulano*
> - Es el güey de Anita.- *Novio*


 
Había olvidado esta acepción de ser novios, ¡Muy buena Toñín!


----------



## Metztli

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acabo de leer de cabo a rabo todo el hilo, que me pareció muy bueno. Para no herir suceptibilidades voy a exponer cómo la uso yo, seguida de su traduicción al español "decente":


 
Excelente recapitulación, Toño! 

O sea que también en Coahuila la usan y exactamente igual que los chilangos... conste!

Saludos Toño y Miguelillo!


----------



## mirx

Metztli said:


> Excelente recapitulación, Toño!
> 
> O sea que también en Coahuila la usan y exactamente igual que los chilangos... conste!
> 
> Saludos Toño y Miguelillo!


 
Metztli.

La palabra se nacionalizó ya hace varios años con los Big Brother, no conozco una parte de la República donde no se use, claro, en algunos lugares más o menos que en otros.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Quiero aclarar que desde muchísimo antes de Big Brother se usa por acá. Por lo menos desde los ochenta y tal vez desde antes. Yo en lo personal recuerdo usarla desde secundaria (1982, más o menos) pero nada más entre amigos. Ya en prepa las mujeres también la usaban entre ellas.


----------



## CARLILLOSDJ

*Esta palabra que yo sepa se ha hablado desde siempre en Mexico. No es exclusivamente de BigBrother, de alguna televisora, o persona en particular........es una palabra propiamente MEXICANA....muy familiarizada al pais y a su gente. *

*Como dijo el amigo de arriba y tiene mucha razon, hay muchas maneras para definir la palabra WEY (GÜEY).*

*1.- No seas WEY ---No seas TONTO, ESTUPIDO.*
*2.- Que onda WEY -- Que tal AMIGO, CAMARADA (solo entre amigos que se tienen confianza o se conocen)*
*3.- Ese WEY esta loco --Ese FULANO esta loco*
*4.- Pinche WEY --- Pinche FULANO (Es una manera de referirse a alguien a manera de insulto)*
*5.- Ando bien WEY ---Ando bien DISTRAIDO, SACADO DE ONDA*
*6.- Anoche bebi tanto que andaba bien WEY----Anoche bebi tanto que andaba bien BORRACHIN (No precisamente borracho, sino todo estupido)*
*7.- Que WEY eres---Que TONTO eres*
*8.- No manches WEY (forma limpia), No mames WEY (forma sucia) ---Es una forma de negacion de alguna cosa o de algun hecho.*

*Todo empezó en los suburbios, entre las pandillas, en los barrios.....era una manera de dirigirse a una o más personas, desde las provincias hasta las zonas metropolitanas....pero era una palabra exclusivamente inicua, hasta que despúes se le dió un sentido mas diáfano e inofensivo......Entendieron WEYES?......Jajaja!!! Saludos camaradas....un abrazo a todos....ojalá les sirva de algo está pequeña explicación.*


----------



## mirx

CARLILLOSDJ said:


> *Esta palabra que yo sepa se ha hablado desde siempre en Mexico. No es exclusivamente de BigBrother, de alguna televisora, o persona en particular........es una palabra propiamente MEXICANA....muy familiarizada al pais y a su gente. *


 
Sí se dice de toda la vida, a lo que yo me refería es que, al menos donde vivo, la palabra tenía usos restringidos y era de muy mal gusto en ciertos círculos. Con lo de "nacionalización" quise decir que adoptó el significado que tiene ahora, los usos no son restringidos y ya no es una "mala palabra".

En Durango al menos, güey fue un insulto muy fuerte durante toda la vida y no fue hasta que los primeros Big Brothers en el 2000 la usaron a diestra y siniestra, que la palabra perdió el sentido ultrapeyorativo que tenía.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo no sé de que trata eso de Big Brothers. Yo me vine a California en el año 2000. La palabra güey/wey ya se usaba desde uuuuuuuu  quien sabe cuando.  Buey es un insulto=pendejo.
güey/wey = bato.

No es formal y nunca le hablaría así a alguien en mi trabajo. Con los amigos echándose una chelas (cervezas) bien heladas...es la palabra que rifa (se oye) aparte de mil palabrotas más.

Lo que no sabíamos en aquel entonces (por allá en mis años de preparatoria 1980-1982) era si a la mujer se le debería decir güeya/weya o dejarlo igual güey/wey. Era muy común decir "¡Ay güey!" como decir "¡Ah jijos!"

Saludos


----------



## Sersol

Se trata de una moda:
Está de moda retomar términos que antes fueron desaprobados, para  usarlos como signo de identidad. 

_*Buey *_se utilizó como insulto por su referencia a un animal cornudo, tolerante y poco inteligente. También se emplea como "sujeto". Se pronuncia _*güey.*_

En tiempos recientes los jóvenes se apropiaron del término (lo escriben _*wey *_en los mensajes), ya no como insulto sino en la acepción de "cuate", "amigo", o solamente como muletilla.

Los cómicos de la televisión mexicana se montaron en la moda y ayudaron a extenderla. Otras generaciones vieron surgir y desaparecer esas jergas, aunque ahora con las tecnologías se extienden más rápido.
Saludos


----------



## odiug95

Sería como un "che" argentino, pero no se usa de la misma manera... un che se usaria asi: "¿Che, que te pasa?" Creo que se usa como una forma de llamar la atencion del otro, como un "psst". Aunque el ejemplo de guey se aplicaría al argentino como cualquier palabra ofensiva. Una común es "boludo", que puede ser ofensivo en un contexto que no sea de amistad.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Yo coincido con la lista de Toño. Yo soy de Zacatecas y también es muy común. Creo que la aceptación social de la palabra es anterior al programa de Big Brother, incluso me atrevo a decir que le programa fue un simple reflejo del uso ya generalizado que ya exisía de la palabra. Tampoco creo que sea un rasgo disintivo del habla chilanga. Yo un zacatecano provinciano le digo güeyes a mis amigos, mi esposa, chilanga de nacimiento, no se lo diria a nadie.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

¿Qué onda güey?

Conozco a Mexicanos de todas partes del país, y todos dicen esa palabra, al termino de casi todas sus frases. Y la palabra es "güey" no "büey".

Güey es el amigo.
Büey es el animal.


----------



## MimiMouse

Hola:
Soy de Mexico pero vivo en Estados Unidos. Que yo recuerde entre amigos se decian "hola guey" (no encontre la dieresis). Y tambien se usaba como "no seas buey" cuyo significado era "no seas tonto". Asi que cada quien le da el uso que mas le guste. Aun cuando se oye feo. Saludos


----------



## bitcho

gian_eagle said:


> Una vez me dijeron que si un hombre le dice a una chica "Hola Cuate" es Gay... es correcto? o era si le decía "Güey"?
> 
> Por cierto... cómo se escribe: ¿Güey o Wey?




Pues quien te dijo eso te choreó!!(te engañó),... eso  del cuate no existe..!!!cuate es como amigo.. aunque más para parrandear y así.. 

y con respecto a la forma en que se escribe es güey.. aunque últimamente "wey" es una forma más "práctica" de hacerlo....

Wey tiene múltiples significados... y todos somo weyes de alguna forma...es más usado por gente jóven de todos los niveles sociales.. 

wey puede ser "novio"... ejemplo: es que mi "wey" me dejó plantado!!

puede ser tonto, bobo, menso.. ejem.: ya ves, lo que te pasa por "wey"..

puede usarse de forma amistosa...ejemp..  ese wey es chido (buena onda.. agradable pues)

o símplemente para referirse a cualquier persona... ejemp...dile a ese wey que pase la tarea..... mira ese wey, que carro trae..!! etc..

por cierto... las mujeres también soy "wey." no "weya" jaja.. por si las dudas no!!!.... 


dudas weyes???? jeje..


----------



## flljob

Como ya dijeron antes: Güey es una deformación de buey. Yo creo que inicialmente era tonto (recuerden que los bueyes están castrados).

Saludos


----------



## tatius

Curiosa relación de ideas entre castración e inteligencia, flljob. Has concentrado de un teclazo la inteligencia de los hombres en sus genitales y dejado sin posibilidad de inteligencia a las mujeres. 

Ahora que llevo un año viviendo en México, me he reído mucho leyendo este hilo. Bitcho resumió el fenómeno wey a la perfección, ya ha perdido el sentido original como sucede con el "tío" en España. Sin embargo, sí he notado que la concentración de "wey" por segundo en una conversación se dispara si hablan dos chicos entre ellos, lo utilizan más los hombres que las mujeres.


----------



## eagleman

tigger_uhuhu said:


> Pues "vieras de ver"   que si, ejemplos:
> En televisión abierta (en tv de paga puedo nombrarte N-mil programas que lo usan)
> -Otro rollo (programa de variedades, conducido por Adal Ramones, Televisa)
> -Revelde (telenovela juvenil)
> -La familia peluche (tv serie cómica)
> 
> Ohhh ahora que hago memoria hay muchos más...



En Argentina se usa la palabra "boludo o boluda" exactamente de la misma forma que "wey" en Mexico. El significado es "tonto o tonta" y puede tener sentido ofensivo, peyorativo o simplemente confianza y camaraderia cuando es usado entre amigos. Es muy usado entre adolescentes y jóvenes. No se usa en el contexto formal, laboral o de negocios.

Saludos!


----------



## Bostru

En Costa Rica la equivalencia del güey mexicano es mae. Sin embargo nosotros también usamos güei (sin 'y') o güeiso pero con otro sentido muy distinto, no como sustantivo, sino como adjetivo: mal, malo, aburrido, feo.

Ej.:

* Mae qué güeiso que se hayan matado a ese chiquito.

* Esa señora es chismosa, egoísta, mentirosa, falsa, malintensionada... Es una persona güeisa güeisa.

- ¿Y a vos cómo te fue en el exámen?
- Ah de lo más mal, vieras qué güei.

- ¿Tu profesora es bonita?
- No que va, es de lo más güeisa.


----------



## flljob

tatius said:


> Curiosa relación de ideas entre castración e inteligencia, flljob. Has concentrado de un teclazo la inteligencia de los hombres en sus genitales y dejado sin posibilidad de inteligencia a las mujeres.
> 
> Ahora que llevo un año viviendo en México, me he reído mucho leyendo este hilo. Bitcho resumió el fenómeno wey a la perfección, ya ha perdido el sentido original como sucede con el "tío" en España. Sin embargo, sí he notado que la concentración de "wey" por segundo en una conversación se dispara si hablan dos chicos entre ellos, lo utilizan más los hombres que las mujeres.



Originalmente, decirle a alguien buey equivalía a decirle tonto. Alguien que sacaba malas calificaciones era un buey, alguien maleta para meter goles también es un buey.
Te puedes aprovechar fácilmente de un buey, pero no de un toro. No tiene absolutamente nada que ver con cuestiones de género. Yo no las veo.
Saludos


----------



## jwhirales

De acuerdo a la Real Academia de la Lengua en su nueva edición:

*güey.
1. m. Méx. Persona tonta. U. t. c. adj.*


----------



## ricardofelipe

Es Buey el origen. Las derivaciones (güey, wey) son solo errores de escritura o pronunciación.
Originalmente es similar a decir burro a alguien.
La mala ortografía y mala dicción la fueron transformando en güey o wey.


----------



## Conegunda

La palabra "wey" derivó de "buey" que a su vez era usada para decirle a alguien "eres cabezota" y en México se utiliza entre amigos, esta palabra es usada con frecuencia entre la población joven, de ninguna forma es ofensa siempre y cuando sea utilizada con tus amigos!, ya que si no existe tal vinculo alguien podría interpretarla a mal. Como ejemplo: "he wey te invito a comer" , "wey llámame" , "estas wey= eres muy tonto", y ahora con el uso de mensajes de texto y en algunas redes sociales es común ver "WE" en lugar de "wey". Antes que un significado particular, podría decirse que es una forma de manifestar que hay suficiente confianza entre las personas y que existe una amistad que te permite tomar estas libertades.


----------



## rocioteag

Dudo que reviva el hilo, pero va mi aporte.

Yo (48), no suelo usarla, me disgusta, para mi es vulgar y corriente, y cuando la llego a utilizar, es por molestia, enojo, frustración y en el sentido de estúpido,idiota, tonto, BUEY.

Mi hija (17) no la usa, le disgusta, algunas de sus compañeras si (con poca frecuencia a su decir) entre los chicos es mucho mas coloquial, pero... dice que es increíble como se despersonaliza a la gente, pues en su escuela alguien grita "Oye, güey" y voltean chicos y chicas.

Aclaro, ambas somos chilangas (del DF).

Mis sobrinos de Guadalajara (2 chicos en sus 20 y una chica de 19) la usan indiscriminadamente cuando se dirigen a sus amigos por cualquier medio, NO la utilizan para dirigirse a nosotros (los mayores).

Mi sobrina que vive en el estado (17) la utiliza con la familia de mi cuñado (gente mal hablada por cierto) y con sus amigos, pero con sus papas... nunca lo he escuchado.

Es mi humilde opinión y mi sentir, que sin importar que la lengua evolucione o no, es cuestión de educación, respeto y cultura; hay palabras que por su significado original, sencillamente no debería popularizarse ni como slang ni como lenguaje coloquial.


----------

